# 73 Sunset Orange Sports Tourer



## rollfaster

Not mine, belongs to a friend from work.  All OG except tires and tubes. Even the handlebar tape is OG. Really clean bike. He wants me to clean it up for him, it'll really pop when it's done.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Nice!
I like your "rack" system too.


----------



## rollfaster

Thanks!


----------



## bulldog1935

nice color. 
A thread on touring bikes started up on CR.  A fan-club of these bikes all stood in praise.
They were described as ready to go touring with a couple of rack additions, and a caveat of heavy.


----------



## Metacortex

rollfaster said:


> All OG except tires and tubes.



...and the 8.75" 8-slot spoke protector. If your friend wants to fix that, there are a couple on eBay including this one (not mine http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=401093727594


----------



## HARPO

Nice! But please attach some close-ups!


----------



## bulldog1935

that's a very functional rack, but anyone with a p/u and bikes, Soft Ride tailgate pad is the best $100 you can spend.


----------



## rollfaster

HARPO said:


> Nice! But please attach some close-ups!



I'll do that on Sunday.


----------



## rollfaster

Had to dig in the garage for some stuff, so I grabbed the bike and took a few pics. Hope these help.


----------



## GTs58

bulldog1935 said:


> that's a very functional rack, but anyone with a p/u and bikes, Soft Ride tailgate pad is the best $100 you can spend.




Maybe for some, but just looking at that it sure looks like a real pain in the asp to load or unload multiple bikes.


----------



## bulldog1935

maybe for some


----------



## Dale Alan

Looks like a terrible idea to me.Road grime,downtube shifter,cable stops,wheels,forks...all vulnerable to damage.


----------



## bulldog1935

that certainly applies to every trunk and receiver bike rack as well, though half of those assumptions are incorrect
I'm always amazed at people who lay their bikes (especially multiple bikes) in their truck bed and drive off




I'm on my second one - the stitching finally comes apart after about four years.
must be the Schwinn virus that affects people this way

you guys would really flip over my kayak rig




back to the bike - I would never complain about a Suntour RD - 1962 patent - it's the only RD design that everyone copied after the patent expired and everyone still copies today.


----------



## Dale Alan

I could see where it would be handy on garage sale day...a guy has to move fast these days during the initial feeding frenzy.


----------



## bulldog1935

it works as well as any vehicle bike rack, you don't have to take the front wheel off, and it doesn't cost $400  (though I guess it will after 16 years).
I haul bike/bikes several times/wk on it - they strap in rock-solid.


----------



## Dale Alan

It does look solid .


----------



## GTs58

I can just picture someone loading 4 Colorflows with that gate blanket. Road bike only set up, right?


----------



## rollfaster




----------



## bulldog1935

GTs58 said:


> I can just picture someone loading 4 Colorflows with that gate blanket. Road bike only set up, right?






wrong again - lot of that going around here
both rollfaster and my buddy Stevo are proof you can't associate Schwinn with dunce
so it must be either an individual penis insecurity thing, or the Avis syndrome






while I still like rollfaster's wheel jam, side-by-side handlebars are going to be tougher to deal with than on the soft ride tailgate pad.


----------



## Dale Alan

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 326320 Not mine, belongs to a friend from work.  All OG except tires and tubes. Even the handlebar tape is OG. Really clean bike. He wants me to clean it up for him, it'll really pop when it's done.



Holy thread drift Batman.I forgot why I was here.

Beautiful bike !


----------



## rollfaster

Thanks for bringing this back to its true intention. Going to start cleaning on it this morning.


----------



## rollfaster

View attachment 328414 This bike cleaned up beautifully. When I was inflating the tires, the rear innertube blew, so tube and finished. So damn nice.


----------



## Dale Alan

Wow,it really glows.Cleaned up nicely,congrats on a nice bike.


----------



## rollfaster

Thanks, the pics don't do it justice. It really pops!


----------



## rollfaster

One and done! Going back to its owner today. Hope he likes how it turned out.


----------



## bulldog1935

looking sharp


----------



## Metacortex

Looks great! One suggestion: rotate the bottom of the handlebars forward so that the ends point to the rear axle and the lever hoods are parallel to the downtube:





I guess your friend didn't want you to replace the aftermarket spoke protector? That thing sticks out like a sore thumb on an otherwise original and fantastic looking bike!


----------

